# My 1979 visit to Warner Stoves in Maryland



## webbie (Apr 16, 2011)

Warner stoves were heavy duty steel airtights made by two (maybe more toward the end?) welding shops, one in NH and one in Maryland. 
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Warner_Stove/

In 1979, after the establishment of our shop (Stoveworks, Medford NJ), I took a trip down to the factory to place an order and see the production. Suffice it to say that steel fabrication has come a LONG way since those days!

The stove plates were cut using a large water table with a torch mounted to it - really nothing but a duplicator, like you would use to trace and duplicate a drawing. It was SLOW SLOW SLOW......no computers, no laser, plasma or water jets!

Some of the stove plates, those which were simple squares or rectangles, were sheared by the steel supplier before they got to the factory.

Each stove was made by hand - no assembly line of any kind. At the time, they were running full bore and making about 10-12 stoves per day. I placed my order and the owner entered them into a paper handwritten ledger - as being in the number range of 400+ of back ordered units......that meant I would get my stoves in about 6 weeks! 

Warner had a couple features they trumpeted over the competition - firstly, they had a massive cast iron door which was double wall (hollow inside) - they claimed this was a great preheater of the incoming air (doubtful, but looks good)....
They also had a full baffle systems and later models had a hollow baffle and blower - this probably did provide a heat and efficiency gain.

We sold the Warner Stoves for a couple of years, and although we didn't sell vast numbers of them, the customers were very satisfied. I can only assume most of those stoves are still installed somewhere today, as these were built to last forever!

Most information about Warner Stoves seems to have faded away, so hopefully this post and the wiki article will keep it alive for another generation!


----------



## coaly (Apr 16, 2011)

Couple on Craigslist Western Mass. and R.I.  $1195.00 for this one with blower take 24" log. Down to one for $275 bare bones.


----------



## coaly (Apr 16, 2011)

And this 30" log burner in Maine for $550.


----------



## coaly (Apr 16, 2011)

And this nice one in NH for $360.


----------



## begreen (Apr 16, 2011)

Seems like a decent stove. I haven't seen any out here. 

Nice shots Coaly. Would it be possible to post the product sheet at a larger size? It looks informative, but is too small to read.


----------



## coaly (Apr 16, 2011)

Click on the Wiki link at the beginning of this thread. It's already there.
I didn't know it either. Craig was up before us all this morning.


----------



## webbie (Apr 16, 2011)

They made a double door "fireplace" model near the end.....these were getting popular because of the screen option and sideways layout - took up less room.

But I did not like the burning of it as much as a front to back.....

Can anyone find a pic of the double door model?


----------



## coaly (Apr 16, 2011)

yucky, but I think so.


----------



## webbie (Apr 16, 2011)

You win!
We have to find a better one someday....meantime, I'm gonna scoop you in about one minute in the Fisher thread - check it out!


----------



## webbie (Apr 16, 2011)

Warner Ad in Woodburners Quarterly - 1979 or so.....


----------



## summit (Apr 16, 2011)

we've got a few sweep customers out there with these stoves... built like tanks! Have had a few come thru the shop used trade ins.. mostly would need just a few firebricks and new paint, then ready to serve again.


----------



## coaly (Jan 9, 2012)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> You win!
> We have to find a better one someday....meantime, I'm gonna scoop you in about one minute in the Fisher thread - check it out!



Here you go ! Maine Craigslist;


----------



## Lynch (Jan 9, 2012)

hey! thats what i have only mine is a rear vent 
                 ^


----------



## webbie (Jan 10, 2012)

coaly said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.....


----------

